# 6.4 or 6.7 diesel



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

I am looking at getting a superduty.I would like some opinions on which diesel to get. I have found some 6.4 with low mileage or do i spend the cash and go for the 6.7? thanks for the help!!


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

6.7 will pay for itself in fuel savings.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Umm dont buy either. Buy A Dodge or a Chevy or just a Ford Gasser. As for fuel savings. Thats a laugher. Do not believe all that BS put out before the truck was really tested. Thre are a few magazines that heavily infulenced by ford that claim the truck gets 30mpg LMAO. The truck did get 30mpg on there course and you drive and accelerate the way they want you too. So if you live in mid west and get past by old ladys going to church and order the truck in 2wd you can get decent fuel mileage. Now let lets talk real world. It gets 16mpg. Also they are having issues with that truck stay away from a new motor let them fix it and buy one in a couple of years

As for the 6.4 they get about 13mpg if you are lucky and need cab off repairs to fix a turbo or egr and a few other common issues. This will seriously hurt the resale of these trucks. Buy a dodge or a Chevy. you will never get your money back from fuel saving with a Ford


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

He didnt ask that. He asked 6.7 or 6.4. The 6.7 is a better choice.

Dodge 6.7 is having its fair share of problems, I usually dont recommend using IFS for heavy commercial plowing.

The Ford 6.7 WILL get 20 mpg hwy. I really hope no one believes that they will see 30 mpg.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I love my 6.4, did the dpf delete, gets great mpg and plenty of power, no problems with it. The new 6.7s have more emisions too early to know any major problems with them. Save the moeny and buy a 6.4 or wait a year to see how the 6.7s do.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have 2 6.4's and have driven a few 6.7's. I would much rather have a 6.4 than a 6.7.. Delete the DPF and the 6.4 is a great motor.
Robert
p.s. If they both have tuning and dpf delete the 6.4 will make much more power than the 6.7. And will also make more power then the 6.7 cummins or the d-max.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

MrPlow. 
My cc longbox 6.4 gets 12+mpg pulling 10k lbs. Running empty down the highway I get 19mpg. Thats a little more than the 13 you are talking about. Do you actually own a 6.4 or are you just a ford hater???


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses so far.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

MrPLow2011;1273211 said:


> Umm dont buy either. Buy A Dodge or a Chevy or just a Ford Gasser. As for fuel savings. Thats a laugher. Do not believe all that BS put out before the truck was really tested. Thre are a few magazines that heavily infulenced by ford that claim the truck gets 30mpg LMAO. The truck did get 30mpg on there course and you drive and accelerate the way they want you too. So if you live in mid west and get past by old ladys going to church and order the truck in 2wd you can get decent fuel mileage. Now let lets talk real world. It gets 16mpg. Also they are having issues with that truck stay away from a new motor let them fix it and buy one in a couple of years
> 
> As for the 6.4 they get about 13mpg if you are lucky and need cab off repairs to fix a turbo or egr and a few other common issues. This will seriously hurt the resale of these trucks. Buy a dodge or a Chevy. you will never get your money back from fuel saving with a Ford


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

ultimate plow

Thanks, I just had my laugh for the day!!!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I think the 6.7 is going to get better mileage and I love the snappy power and interiors of the new trucks. However, the 6.4's make insane power and can get decent mileage. All about what you want


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

*Ford all the way stay 6.7*

Ford is not a government owned automaker.............. I would never buy a new Dodge or Gm product . There was no bailout for Ford. And Gm pushed many of there vendors out of business by going bankrupt. So go Ford


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ultimate plow;1273554 said:


>





EZSWEEP;1274506 said:


> Ford is not a government owned automaker.............. I would never buy a new Dodge or Gm product . There was no bailout for Ford. And Gm pushed many of there vendors out of business by going bankrupt. So go Ford


See above ^


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Im kinda in the same boat, id like to get into a Ford but keep reading about transmission issues on the 11's. I might just have to find a 09 or 10 6.4.


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! i haven't heard about the tranny problems. That may me rethink a bit. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

yeah just look on FTE forums and thedieselstop forums, its in the 6.7 sections


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

with any luck ford will have it solved for the 2012s


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

stock to stock the 6.7 is the better truck and motor. if you plan on tunning and deleting 6.4 is the way to go hands down. As for trans problems my truck blew a trans at 14k as far as i kno its not a wide spread thing and 98% of the trucks are problem free. my bigest complaint is dealer service sucks in nj. but i still love this truck


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

EZSWEEP;1274506 said:


> Ford is not a government owned automaker.............. I would never buy a new Dodge or Gm product . There was no bailout for Ford. And Gm pushed many of there vendors out of business by going bankrupt. So go Ford


So your anti-goverment? Or you just like using the goverment bail out money from your bank to buy trucks not built by bailout money? Maybe you should stop taking customers that bank with banks that took bail out money also. Because you would be doing business on bail out money also. ussmileyflag


----------



## EZSWEEP (Nov 18, 2010)

Just my prefrence. , I pay enough tax's . Don't need to buy a Gm to support our government.


----------

